# My newly completed Stuart models D10



## Bgee134 (Aug 21, 2016)

First run on air after pain & assembly. Boiler coming soon!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcbdz9CODe0[/ame]


----------



## kvom (Aug 22, 2016)

Looks well worth the "pain".  :thumbup:


----------



## nemoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Looks great.  Kind of sounds like an old model T.


----------



## Scrat (Nov 10, 2016)

WOW. Grest work.
Still looking for one of those as a power source for a Sentinel steam shunter project that has been under the bench for quite a while now.


----------

